# GPG: Kein grafisches Pinentry

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich flipp noch aus, wie kann ich gpg sagen, dass er kein grafisches Pinentry erzeugen soll?

gpg -c /tmp/test 

öffnet immer ein grafisches Pinentry, obwohl ich es von der Konsole aus starte.

Da soll er doch auch BITTE in der Konsole bleiben.

Ich hoffe, jemand hat die rettende Idee.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## mv

```
( cd /usr/bin ; ln -sfn pinentry-curses pinentry )
```

Das muss man allerdings bei jedem emergen von pinentry wiederholen (oder die gtk und qt useflags von pinentry beim emerge deaktivieren, was man aber i.d.R. nicht will, weil ja vielleicht doch einige kde/gnome-Programme auf das graphische pinentry zugreifen können sollen). Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Feature-Request für ein Useflag für den "Default"-Link im Ebuild stellen.

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß nicht, aber gpg hat eine Option --textmode.

Bringt das was?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ( cd /usr/bin ; ln -sfn pinentry-curses pinentry )
> ```
> ...

 

Damit habe ich es aber auch noch nicht so:

```
   user@server: gpg -c passwords.txt

   Geben Sie die Passphrase ein: *******

   Geben Sie die Passphrase nochmal ein: *******
```

Aber ist schonmal ein Anfang!  :Smile: 

@Franzf: Textmode verändert gar nichts.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    user@server: gpg -c passwords.txt
> 
> ...

 

Ich denke nicht, dass Du das so hinbekommst. Der Zweck von pinentry ist ja, alles Mögliche zu unternehmen, dass Dein Terminal nicht geloggt wird u.ä. - eine Maßnahme dazu ist es wohl, unbedingt ein neues Terminal zu öffnen (beispielsweise geht pinentry nicht, wenn Dir das pty nicht gehört).

Gut, ob es dazu notwendig wäre, ein neues Bild in curses aufzubauen, weiß ich nicht: Das wäre aber ein feature request an pinentry und hat mit gpg nichts zu tun.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also wenn ich hier den gnome-key-manager benutze kommt das pinentry (ihr meint doch diese GUI der Passworteingabe?) nur einmal. Und halt nach einem längeren Timeout, oder Logout.

Aber ohne den Thread jetzt rauben zu wollen, und da dir diese Eingabe im Terminal ja auch nicht zusagt....

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das vielleicht per verschlüsseltem USB-Stick zu machen, der nach einem weiteren Passwort "sicher" erkannt und gemountet wird?

Habt ihr da vielleicht auch ein HowTo?

Grüße!

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich hier den gnome-key-manager benutze

 

Das ist eine ganz andere Oper. Als nicht-Gnome-Nutzer weiß ich zwar nicht, was der key-manager dort genau macht, aber ich vermute, er ist irgendwie (u.a.) ein Frontend zu gpg-agent. Klar, dass gpg zuerst nach seinem agent sieht und pinentry nur aufruft, wenn es von diesem daemon kein Passwort erhalten hat. Das hat aber mit der Frage nichts zu tun.

----------

## avx

Ich mag mich irren und hab auch grad kein entsprechendes System zur Hand, aber wurde das nicht irgendwie als Umgebungsvariable eingestellt? Mal ge`env`d oder durch die env.d-files gegrept?

----------

## Carlo

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ( cd /usr/bin ; ln -sfn pinentry-curses pinentry )
> ```
> ...

 

Setz den Link doch einfach nach /usr/local/bin/. Da fuhrwerkt das Ebuild nicht rum und sofern du $PATH nicht maniuliert hast, sollte der Link präferiert werden.

----------

## mv

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ( cd /usr/bin ; ln -sfn pinentry-curses pinentry )
> ```
> ...

  Da gpg meist von root-Programmen aufgerufen wird, die über sudo o.ä. einen "sicheren" Pfad bekommen, geht das nicht ohne weiteres (vielleicht ist der Pfad sogar in gpg selbst codiert, das hatte ich nicht probiert).

----------

## Carlo

Möglich, aber hier ging es um die Kommandozeile. Die meisten Anwender/Programme werden es wohl hoffentlich GnuPGs gpg-agent überlassen und dann läßt sich das gewünschte Binary eh bequem konfigurieren.

----------

